
The Annoying State of AWS Lambda Observability - lddemi
https://medium.com/@lukedemi/the-annoying-state-of-lambda-observability-465470403846
======
Ajs1
Nice summary of the (suboptimal) tradeoffs. Perhaps AWS is waiting for some
customer push to offer better options.

